# Desert Ambulance



## FoleyArtist (Mar 15, 2015)

I've searched and haven't seen anything substantial on the subject. any 411? All i know is they are a low key operation i think all they have is a fb page and get hired by word of mouth? 

its the same distance to me as morongo basin which i'm also considering for future employment.

any input is appreciated. thanks again


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 16, 2015)

I've heard great things about MBA. See their crews at Desert Regional sometimes. Desert Ambulance has a huge coverage area, couple of our PT medics work there and they seem to like it as well. But from what I've heard, they deploy only out of Barstow, long ETA's.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 17, 2015)

jgmedic said:


> I've heard great things about MBA. See their crews at Desert Regional sometimes. Desert Ambulance has a huge coverage area, couple of our PT medics work there and they seem to like it as well. But from what I've heard, they deploy only out of Barstow, long ETA's.



thats the thing though, i've heard great things too. literally "great" things. no one can elaborate. its a bunch of "this one guy worked with this other guy who knew a guy that said nothing but great things about them." I'm glad its all great stuff, but i may be venturing on to BSN school in the fall and i'm toying with the idea to have 2 part time gigs to have flexibility and still obtain full time hours. 

i know morongo does the reserve to pt to ft thing so I'm really curious how desert is ran before i start poking around. the last thing i wanna do is approach them acting super interested only to turn tail because it doesn't work for my scheduling. i don't wanna ruin first impressions.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2015)

MBA is a good company. They run some wicked T/C's on 62 and from what I've see from their crews/ ambulances and DRMC it looks like a good place to work. Don't know much of anything about Desert Ambulance. Do you have a friend that could put you in contact with someone that works(ed) there? If anything you can always call and ask, maybe do a ride out if they allow that sort of thing.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a friend that worked at Desert. Pay is low-average for ICEMA. When they hire it's FT almost always. They have 1 station in Barstow that covers the city and an enormous stretch of rural highway. Because of their extended ETAs in some of the areas a lot of their calls get turfed to mutual aid. They run primary 911 and IFTs out of Barstow community.
What exactly do you want to know about them?

As for MBA, they have a high quality operation. Biggest turn off for me was they pretty much only hire out of their reserves. I have no desire to volunteer my time in the middle of yucca valley for the chance to maybe get picked up. 
Where would you be commuting from?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 20, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> I have a friend that worked at Desert. Pay is low-average for ICEMA. When they hire it's FT almost always. They have 1 station in Barstow that covers the city and an enormous stretch of rural highway. Because of their extended ETAs in some of the areas a lot of their calls get turfed to mutual aid. They run primary 911 and IFTs out of Barstow community.
> What exactly do you want to know about them?
> 
> As for MBA, they have a high quality operation. Biggest turn off for me was they pretty much only hire out of their reserves. I have no desire to volunteer my time in the middle of yucca valley for the chance to maybe get picked up.
> Where would you be commuting from?



thanks for the info. how many cars are on at any given time in desert? i heard they work 48s?  

as for mba and even desert id be commuting from north oc. like fullerton/brea. i'm interested in a place that does 24s and hires part time to supplement my full time gig at the moment. then, if nursing school pans out in fall i'd go part time at my full time and have two part time gigs to draw hours from around school.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 21, 2015)

Desert runs 3 trucks out of Barstow, I believe they run primarily 48s with 72s if you pick up OT. 
Have you looked at AMR in that whole desert area? Also Liberty out of Ridgecrest hires part time medics quite often but that may be more of a drive than you're hoping for.


----------



## djarmpit (Apr 1, 2015)

how's the pay


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> MBA is a good company. They run some wicked T/C's on 62 and from what I've see from their crews/ ambulances and DRMC it looks like a good place to work. Don't know much of anything about Desert Ambulance. Do you have a friend that could put you in contact with someone that works(ed) there? If anything you can always call and ask, maybe do a ride out if they allow that sort of thing.



MBA also does  A LOT of 100+ miles transfers, expect at least one per shift on a 911 car. Sometimes 3 or 4....  It gets painful I've heard.


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 10, 2015)

exodus said:


> MBA also does  A LOT of 100+ miles transfers, expect at least one per shift on a 911 car. Sometimes 3 or 4....  It gets painful I've heard.



This isn't true. Average is one transfer per 9-1-1 car per day. Mostly to Desert Regional which is around 40 miles one way. Eisenhower, Loma Linda, and Arrowhead take you a bit further. _*Occasional* _runs to San Diego, LA, Orange, which can be 100+ miles. 3-4 total calls (9-1-1 and transfers) per unit per 24 hour period would be the* average *call volume.


----------

